# SCALA Microtonal Tunings and 3rd Party Kontakt Product Scripts Question



## soundsystem1234 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I was wondering if anyone knew of a preferably free either VST or Kontakt script that allows you to load tuning files created with the SCALA Microtonal Tuning software?

Also does anyone know if there is a way to use Kontakt scripts that come with 3rd party products, and be able to apply them to other virtual instruments. Or at least be able to view their coding?

Any help is appreciated
Thank You


----------



## d.healey (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't know about the first question but I can help with the second.

If you click on the wrench icon of the instrument and go into instrument settings, click on the scripts button and it should show the script tabs. Select the tab for the script you want to view and click the edit button at the bottom left. If the script is unlocked and available for viewing you will be able to see it.

If it asks for a password or the edit button can't be clicked then you will not be able to view the script.


----------



## polypx (Aug 20, 2013)

http://12equalboresme.com/Scala2Kontakt/


----------



## soundsystem1234 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you guys for your responses I will check them out.


----------

